# Slim + OpenBox



## btomza (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi All,

I've installed FreeBSD 10.3 and now I want to configure Slim + OpenBox, both are installed and I've created my xinitrc file with "exec openbox-session".

Anyway, after I login with Slim openbox never starts I only see a back screen... but if instead of login with slim I start freebsd with console and I run startx, openbox start with out problem.

Any ideas or suggestion about it?


----------



## btomza (Jan 16, 2017)

one more thing in the slim.log file, I see

```
slim: open_session: Unable to open session: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
```


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 16, 2017)

Do you have `dbus_enable="YES"` in /etc/rc.conf? It is complaining about dbus.


----------



## btomza (Jan 17, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> Do you have `dbus_enable="YES"` in /etc/rc.conf? It is complaining about dbus.



Yes, I had it into rc.conf.
The system_bus_socket doesn't exist... it's weird... I've never had this problem before...


----------



## ASX (Jan 17, 2017)

what return: (from root / su )

```
service dbus status
ls -l /var/run/dbus
```


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't use a Display Manager but if I remember right you use /usr/local/share/xsessions/openbox.desktop for the startup command and .`xinitrc` just gets `exec 1$` as Slim passes the argument which desktop to start.

This is not related to your dbus problem. Are you sure /etc/rc.conf reads `dbus_enable` and not dbus_enable*d*


----------



## shepper (Jan 17, 2017)

I think session management requires consolekit via ck-launch-session.  If I recall there is a slim configuration file in /usr/local/etc where you can specify the window manager.  See this example in the Arch Linux Slim wiki.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 17, 2017)

This site has setup directions too:
https://cooltrainer.org/a-freebsd-desktop-howto/
Just substitute openbox for their wmaker example.

`ee .xinitrc`
exec $1

`echo slim_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf`
`echo sessiondir /usr/local/share/xsessions/ >> /usr/local/etc/slim.conf`

`ee /usr/local/share/xsession/openbox.desktop`

```
[Desktop Entry]
Encoding=UTF-8
Name=Openbox
Exec=/usr/local/bin/openbox
Comment=This session logs you into Openbox
Type=Application
```


----------



## btomza (Jan 17, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> I don't use a Display Manager but if I remember right you use /usr/local/share/xsessions/openbox.desktop for the startup command and .`xinitrc` just gets `exec 1$` as Slim passes the argument which desktop to start.
> 
> This is not related to your dbus problem. Are you sure /etc/rc.conf reads `dbus_enable` and not dbus_enable*d*



Phishfy.... you are a genius... or you are looking my machine I had "dbus_enabled" instead of "dbus_enable"....

Thanks!!!!
(It's closed)


----------

